# Panasonic Lumix GH2 Starter Tips Needed!



## MidEastGal

Hello, I just got the Panasonic Lumix GH2. I am interested in its video capabilities and also would like to take high quality stills. I chose this camera based on reviews I read and videos I seen. Previously I tried a Sony and a Canon. Now I am finding the first days with it very hard. I would appreciate tips from actual long-time users on starting to use this camera in certain settings that worked for you in video and stills. This is personal and differs among people but in the beginning I like to hear from others and then I will see my way through to find what works for me. Particularly I am annoyed from the loud noise and light shake that occurs with taking stills. Am I imagining this? Also what is the Auto mode in video and still? The image I first took with it don't seem to be crisp clear. I know this is a wide range of questions; any tips on your experience with the GH2 are very much appreciated.


----------



## brunerww

Hi MidEastGal - I would start with Travis Wills (mpgxsvcd)'s setup video: 






This was recorded before the v1.1 firmware update, but it is still a pretty good walkthrough.

If you want to use the Auto mode for stills, just switch the mode dial to "iA".

For quick video, just press the red button on top of the camera.  The recording will only be in 1080/60i, but good enough for home movies.

Best,

Bill


----------



## Balinus

Personally, I began liking stills from the GH2 the day I began shooting in RAW and doing some post-processing in LightRoom. Also, for some quick color rendition, I use Huelight Lightroom profile (10$, but worth it if you're like me and you don't know much about how to do that). You gain better rendition of red and yellow imho.

For videos, I do mostly Home videos and I shoot in 1080/60i (which is the highest resolution and frame rate you can shoot with). If you need the highest bandwidth, you have to put your camera in movie mode (in the mode dial on top of the camera), and then you can film in "HBR" (High Bit Rate). There's always the possibility of hacking your GH2 to have higher bandwidth (see Google).

What do you mean by loud noise and light shake while taking stills?


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> Hi MidEastGal - I would start with Travis Wills (mpgxsvcd)'s setup video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was recorded before the v1.1 firmware update, but it is still a pretty good walkthrough.
> 
> If you want to use the Auto mode for stills, just switch the mode dial to "iA".
> 
> For quick video, just press the red button on top of the camera.  The recording will only be in 1080/60i, but good enough for home movies.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill



Thanks brunerww, I seen this one and it was good. Are there others that focus on video or still alone setting in more detail with shutter and aperture etc.? What about the firmware. Should I be installing anything at this point.? And does that affect the camera for purposes of coverage and returns...? you don't have to answer this if I am taking much of your time  I hope others join in so you can have a break from me. I asked so many qs.


----------



## Balinus

You should install the latest firmware. It corrects bugs and add new features.


----------



## MidEastGal

Balinus said:


> Personally, I began liking stills from the GH2 the day I began shooting in RAW and doing some post-processing in LightRoom. Also, for some quick color rendition, I use Huelight Lightroom profile (10$, but worth it if you're like me and you don't know much about how to do that). You gain better rendition of red and yellow imho.
> 
> For videos, I do mostly Home videos and I shoot in 1080/60i (which is the highest resolution and frame rate you can shoot with). If you need the highest bandwidth, you have to put your camera in movie mode (in the mode dial on top of the camera), and then you can film in "HBR" (High Bit Rate). There's always the possibility of hacking your GH2 to have higher bandwidth (see Google).
> 
> What do you mean by loud noise and light shake while taking stills?



balinus, thank you for the tips on the still. I might have messed up with the settings the moment I got it. I will try what you suggested. By the shake I mean mechanical movement when inshoot still. It's not as smooth as all the other cameras I used. I don't know the words to describe it exactly. Some photos blur due to this with me. 

On the other hand, I am finding some moire in the videos too but with that I assume because I am still viewing on the camera screen. I have to view them on my laptop and see.


----------



## MidEastGal

I also would appreciate info on firmware. My worry is that I don't want to make changes to the camera that would prevent me from exchanging it within 15 days just in case. You never know. Would thebfirmware do that? 

As regarding the hack, I read about this and I think I will delay thinking about it till I master the unhacked. I think makes sense as a beginner. Right?


----------



## Balinus

The firmware won't change anything in terms of exchanging the camera (assuming you bought it in a legit store!). 

For the hack, unless you want to make serious filmmaking, it's not worth it imho.

I'm still not sure what you mean about the mechanical movement.  Maybe it's only handheld blur due to slow shutter speed?


----------



## MidEastGal

Yes, I bought it at a legit local store in Canada. their exchange policy and return is good but nowhere it mentions about the firmware so I wanted to make sure.
Now, where do I get the latest "safe" firmware for gh2? Shall I Google it and see myway through? ANything I should avoid?

 I don't know how to describe the shake I am experiencing. I feel a real shake in the body and some images blur due to that. Let's say in comparison with the canon still's button or the Sony's I didn't feel that at all?


----------



## brunerww

MidEastGal said:


> Yes, I bought it at a legit local store in Canada. their exchange policy and return is good but nowhere it mentions about the firmware so I wanted to make sure.
> Now, where do I get the latest "safe" firmware for gh2? Shall I Google it and see myway through? ANything I should avoid?



Here is where you can download the official Panasonic v1.1 firmware upgrade: Update Contents for DMC-GH2

Since this is official Panasonic firmware, it will have no effect on the warranty 



MidEastGal said:


> I don't know how to describe the shake I am experiencing. I feel a real shake in the body and some images blur due to that. Let's say in comparison with the canon still's button or the Sony's I didn't feel that at all?



The camera is significantly lighter than a Rebel or an Alpha camera.  According to camerasize, it is 174g or 28% lighter than the A57.  Could that be part of the reason?

Best,

Bill


----------



## brunerww

MidEastGal said:


> ...Are there others that focus on video or still alone setting in more detail with shutter and aperture etc.?



I would try Andrew Garcia's Getting Started with the GH2: Part 1 (I will post Part 2 separately, since you can only link to one video per post on TPF):

[video=vimeo;25851314]http://vimeo.com/25851314[/video]


----------



## brunerww

Getting Started with the GH2: Part 2:

[video=vimeo;27381797]http://vimeo.com/27381797[/video]



MidEastGal said:


> I hope others join in so you can have a break from me. I asked so many qs.



I just hope I'm being helpful.

Bill


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought it at a legit local store in Canada. their exchange policy and return is good but nowhere it mentions about the firmware so I wanted to make sure.
> Now, where do I get the latest "safe" firmware for gh2? Shall I Google it and see myway through? ANything I should avoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you can download the official Panasonic v1.1 firmware upgrade: Update Contents for DMC-GH2
> 
> Since this is official Panasonic firmware, it will have no effect on the warranty
> 
> 
> 
> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to describe the shake I am experiencing. I feel a real shake in the body and some images blur due to that. Let's say in comparison with the canon still's button or the Sony's I didn't feel that at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The camera is significantly lighter than a Rebel or an Alpha camera.  According to camerasize, it is 174g or 28% lighter than the A57.  Could that be part of the reason?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


Thanks Brunner, I will install the firmware. I just have to check it is not there already, right? 

The weight could be the problem or part of it, but I read today too that the 140 lens is mainly for outdoor and that the settings I used could affect the shake, if the shutter speed is too slow for the focal length and aperture. I'll play with it and see if it improves with stills.


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> Getting Started with the GH2: Part 2:
> 
> [video=vimeo;27381797]http://vimeo.com/27381797[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope others join in so you can have a break from me. I asked so many qs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I'm being helpful.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


These 2 videos are exactly what I wanted!!!! Great intro settings. I know not all will work for me eventually but his approach is open and encourages manual trial style after mastering the very basics. I went through a number of links and videos today after seeing these 2 and that was helpful. I am getting around with the videos but still not liking *my* still performance. I don't want to say the GH2's because I know others can do much better with it. Reading more and shooting...

Of course, you have been great help  Thanks again.


----------



## MidEastGal

Brunnerww, call me crazy but I will say this scenario that came to me today and lay it out there! 

If I tried the GH2 for a couple of days and I still could not feel so comfortable with its *mainly* still settings, would it be practical or wise or whatever to upgrade to the GH3 and get a cheaper lens with it so I can afford it? 

The GH2 I got cost me around 1300 because it came with the 14-140 lens and I bought the lens protection with it and taxes. So total around 1300. It is over my initial budget already if you remember.

The GH3 at my local store can be ordered for 1300 body only. I can then get 14-42 lens from Amazon for 149. And collect my future lenses on the way. For now I want indoors mainly for interviews and few outdoor scenes for mini documentaries. 

I mean I have been fascinated with what the guys have done on the GH2 on vimeo professionally, but I still want to make sure I can take good stills and have good stability and no noise when I click. It also has less moire than the GH2 and better stills. Besdies other features I read exist in the GH3 (that I don't need for now but will on the way). 

A point to consider opposing my idea here is that I can keep this one and next year maybe buy the GH3 and have GH2 as backup one.

Have you tried the GH3? If I am to start using the Panasonic GH line, would I be missing on a lot if I skipped and started with the last addition? 

Don't shoot me  !! That is only a thought while I am experimenting with the GH2... What ya think?


----------



## brunerww

You're not crazy, I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to suggest it for budget reasons. You're right, the GH3 would solve your shutter noise challenge, and it is a better performer in low light, so it will allow you to shoot at higher shutter speeds and reduce blur. I still love my GH2, but upgraded from the GH2 to the GH3 because it is a much better still and video camera right out of the box.

If you can find a GH3 for $1298 and a $160 Sigma 19mm f2.8 lens (I would stay away from the 14-42, it is not a very good lens), you will have the best still/video hybrid camera on the market today for not much more than the GH2 costs with the 14-140.

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## Balinus

While I still love the versatility of my 14-140mm lens, if I had to redo it I'd only buy the GH2 body with a prime lens (I think I would have took the 25mm f/1.4). But I didn't...


----------



## brunerww

Balinus said:


> While I still love the versatility of my 14-140mm lens, if I had to redo it I'd only buy the GH2 body with a prime lens (I think I would have took the 25mm f/1.4). But I didn't...



I agree with this 100 percent.


----------



## MidEastGal

Balinus said:


> While I still love the versatility of my 14-140mm lens, if I had to redo it I'd only buy the GH2 body with a prime lens (I think I would have took the 25mm f/1.4). But I didn't...



Thanks Balinus for your advice.


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> You're not crazy, I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to suggest it for budget reasons. You're right, the GH3 would solve your shutter noise challenge, and it is a better performer in low light, so it will allow you to shoot at higher shutter speeds and reduce blur. I still love my GH2, but upgraded from the GH2 to the GH3 because it is a much better still and video camera right out of the box.
> 
> If you can find a GH3 for $1298 and a $160 Sigma 19mm f2.8 lens (I would stay away from the 14-42, it is not a very good lens), you will have the best still/video hybrid camera on the market today for not much more than the GH2 costs with the 14-140.
> 
> All the Best,
> 
> Bill



Oooh am not? Good news lool... You know I am already above this budget and I rather even return the GH2 now and wait couple months till it drops a bit in price if it would (one scenario), than stay withe the GH2 and regret in a couple of months. This is how I thought of this. 

Aha, so you did upgrade to the GH3? How are you liking it? Please details. U keeping the other baby as backup? Is there anything I would regret (not financially) if I do this step I suggested? I mean as far as you know: I won't hold you accountable and believe me I am asking more than one person at the moment!


----------



## MidEastGal

> "If you can find a GH3 for $1298 and a $160 Sigma 19mm f2.8 lens (I would stay away from the 14-42, it is not a very good lens), you will have the best still/video hybrid camera on the market today for not much more than the GH2 costs with the 14-140."



Brunerww, regarding lenses, what is the major advantage of the one you suggested? It was recommended to me to get the 25mm F1.4 or 45mm F1.8 (if for portraits) and the olympus 12mm F2.0 or 7-14mm (if for landscapes). Which of all of these would suit my initial purposes (mini doc/interview with minor landscape/outdoor) and budget more you think?


----------



## brunerww

MidEastGal said:


> ...Aha, so you did upgrade to the GH3? How are you liking it? Please details. U keeping the other baby as backup? Is there anything I would regret (not financially) if I do this step I suggested? I mean as far as you know: I won't hold you accountable and believe me I am asking more than one person at the moment!



I did upgrade.  And I have to thank you for giving me the incentive to finally unbox the GH3!  I have been too busy to shoot the unboxing video until you asked me whether I liked the camera 

So I just shot the unboxing video and here's the new baby, alongside the old GH2 (shot with the GH1):





My initial impression is of a solidly built camera, not a lot bigger or heavier than the GH2.

I will give you an initial shot report as soon as I can charge the battery, put the card in it and take it outside.



MidEastGal said:


> ...regarding lenses, what is the major advantage of the one you suggested? It was recommended to me to get the 25mm F1.4 or 45mm F1.8 (if for portraits) and the olympus 12mm F2.0 or 7-14mm (if for landscapes). Which of all of these would suit my initial purposes (mini doc/interview with minor landscape/outdoor) and budget more you think?





All of these are *very* good lenses - but expensive.  I recommended the Sigma 19mm f2.8 because it is a very good wide angle lens for not a lot of money.  For the same price, the Sigma 30mm f2.8 is even better from the results I have seen, but I recommended the 19mm first because wider lenses are more flexible, in my view.

Thanks again for giving me the incentive to finally get the GH3 out of its box!  Now I have an unboxing video to edit - maybe I can get it done before the GH5 comes out 

Best,

Bill


----------



## brunerww

Initial shot report, GH3:

You can read a lot about the quality of the stills and video from this camera.  I haven't tested video yet, but JPEG stills are definitely better than the GH2's, straight out of the camera (with the same lens).

And the wi-fi link to phones and tablets is very cool. It allows you to adjust exposure, white balance and focus remotely (with system lenses).  There are lots of uses for this - from remote photography to self-portraits.

Contrary to reports elsewhere, the viewfinder is no better than the GH2's, but it's no worse either.  The LCD is much better, though.

The electronic shutter is silent, and works at all resolutions - but (and I haven't seen this anywhere else, including the printed manual*) the flash stops working when the electronic shutter is on.  I guess Panasonic figured we didn't need both a stealthy shutter and a flash at the same time 

In addition to turning the electronic shutter on, you have to go to the Setup/Beep menu and turn the artificial shutter (and focus confirmation beep) off.  Once you do that, the camera is absolutely silent with the exception of autofocus noise - and with the 14-140, there isn't any 

More reports and sample pictures soon.

Bill

* EDIT: Now that I know what to look for, there are several blog posts on this.  No big deal, if I need flash, I will turn the mechanical shutter back on.


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Aha, so you did upgrade to the GH3? How are you liking it? Please details. U keeping the other baby as backup? Is there anything I would regret (not financially) if I do this step I suggested? I mean as far as you know: I won't hold you accountable and believe me I am asking more than one person at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did upgrade.  And I have to thank you for giving me the incentive to finally unbox the GH3!  I have been too busy to shoot the unboxing video until you asked me whether I liked the camera
> 
> So I just shot the unboxing video and here's the new baby, alongside the old GH2 (shot with the GH1):
> 
> 
> View attachment 33898
> 
> My initial impression is of a solidly built camera, not a lot bigger or heavier than the GH2.
> 
> I will give you an initial shot report as soon as I can charge the battery, put the card in it and take it outside.
> 
> 
> 
> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...regarding lenses, what is the major advantage of the one you suggested? It was recommended to me to get the 25mm F1.4 or 45mm F1.8 (if for portraits) and the olympus 12mm F2.0 or 7-14mm (if for landscapes). Which of all of these would suit my initial purposes (mini doc/interview with minor landscape/outdoor) and budget more you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these are *very* good lenses - but expensive.  I recommended the Sigma 19mm f2.8 because it is a very good wide angle lens for not a lot of money.  For the same price, the Sigma 30mm f2.8 is even better from the results I have seen, but I recommended the 19mm first because wider lenses are more flexible, in my view.
> 
> Thanks again for giving me the incentive to finally get the GH3 out of its box!  Now I have an unboxing video to edit - maybe I can get it done before the GH5 comes out
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


Wow, amazing, looking forward to seeing the edited video soon .... You are welcome for the incentive. I cannot wait to open new things, how did you manage to wait! 

Thanks for the info about the lenses.


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> Initial shot report, GH3:
> 
> You can read a lot about the quality of the stills and video from this camera.  I haven't tested video yet, but JPEG stills are definitely better than the GH2's, straight out of the camera (with the same lens).
> 
> And the wi-fi link to phones and tablets is very cool. It allows you to adjust exposure, white balance and focus remotely (with system lenses).  There are lots of uses for this - from remote photography to self-portraits.
> 
> Contrary to reports elsewhere, the viewfinder is no better than the GH2's, but it's no worse either.  The LCD is much better, though.
> 
> The electronic shutter is silent, and works at all resolutions - but (and I haven't seen this anywhere else, including the printed manual*) the flash stops working when the electronic shutter is on.  I guess Panasonic figured we didn't need both a stealthy shutter and a flash at the same time
> 
> In addition to turning the electronic shutter on, you have to go to the Setup/Beep menu and turn the artificial shutter (and focus confirmation beep) off.  Once you do that, the camera is absolutely silent with the exception of autofocus noise - and with the 14-140, there isn't any
> 
> More reports and sample pictures soon.
> 
> Bill
> 
> * EDIT: Now that I know what to look for, there are several blog posts on this.  No big deal, if I need flash, I will turn the mechanical shutter back on.



Brunerww, this is a very good initial report. Again, looking forward to your video and still hands-on feedback 
You are right, there is lots already about the GH3 but not as much as the GH2, obviously, online... This is kind of worrying me a bit. Like buying a brand new car before you hear what others who used for long will say  .. I know it's simpler here. How bad could anything that could be discovered in 6 months from now be regarding the GH3?! I read somewhere in the comments here:

[video=vimeo;54325211]https://vimeo.com/54325211[/video] 

the following: "The GH3 looks cleaner in higher ISO's with less croma noise. But the GH3 also crops a step more because it don't has a multi aspect sensor. That's not so nice". Others talked about the hacks (GH2 has good ones GH3 not yet) but I no speak of that I know nothing about (yet)  

All in all, I feel convinced of returning the GH2 and grabbing the GH3, if not for anything, for (1) the silent shutter, (2) better stills as out of the box (according to more than one review already), (3) bigger size and steadier grip (I have small hands but could not feel comfortable with the GH2's ergonomics especially with the 140 lens mounted on, (4) of course, I love the WiFi with my iPad! (5) better screen, (6) microphone no need for adopter, (7) more buttons and 2 wheels for controls, (8) longer battery life (and I am still not over the fact that the store sent me the battery separately and it does die quick compared to what I read others say). 

I am going to the exchange today!  +  = ???? But still going today!

Edit: My only worry I want a lens asap so I don't regret upping the body and not affording the glass (bad scenario). After coming back from the store and placing the order on the GH3 which will take a bout a week (coming from another province), I will order the lens you suggested online. I will research its sources more now.

Edit 2: Does the Sigma 19mm/f.2.8 function as a system lens? Would I loose AF or things like that as opposed if I used a Lumix lens?


----------



## MidEastGal

Yohoooo! I returned the GH2 and placed order on the GH3 body only. They will get it from BC (Richmond) probably during this coming week  :smileys:

Now I am lens-less looool What should I do? I need advice and answers to my questions up (will summarize again): 

What is a cheap starter lens for me in the range of 100-250 maximum that would work with the GH3 and not loose features like AF and produce good quality images and (mainly) indoor/interview videos?  :mrgreen:

Brunerww, you suggested the segma 19 mm but I just want to make sure it works wit the features mentioned? And, if not, would a cheap Canon lens or other brand from my local store be produce good quality? Is all what I will loose the AF?


----------



## MidEastGal

Someone suggested this from another forum:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/913512-REG/sigma_19mm_f_2_8_ex_dn.html 

How about the Panasonic 14-45 or the 12-45? (is it same as the one you said to stay away from 14-42?) I actually read good reviews of the 14-45.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/657970-REG/Panasonic_H_FS014045_Lumix_G_Vario_14.html 

For non-Panasonic ones, I need a mount adopter, right?

Frankly, if I don't loose a lot and no need for mount/adopter the sigma 19 mm for 139$ is the best for me.


----------



## usayit

MidEastGal said:


> Edit 2: Does the Sigma 19mm/f.2.8 function as a system lens? Would I loose AF or things like that as opposed if I used a Lumix lens?



Yes.. its a native AF lens for micro 4/3.

Warning... not all native AF lenses work well with video.  Some have motors that are not silent enough and often picked up in audio.  

Four Thirds | Four Thirds | Micro Four Thirds | Chart(Lenses)



Btw... more manufacturers have joined the consortum recently:

OLYMPUS | News Release: Blackmagic Design, JK Imaging, PHOTRON, SVS-VISTEK and ViewPLUS join the Micro Four Thirds Group

Two of the ones mentioned are known for lenses intended for video.


----------



## MidEastGal

usayit said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Does the Sigma 19mm/f.2.8 function as a system lens? Would I loose AF or things like that as opposed if I used a Lumix lens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. its a native AF lens for micro 4/3.
> 
> Warning... not all native AF lenses work well with video.  Some have motors that are not silent enough and often picked up in audio.
> 
> Four Thirds | Four Thirds | Micro Four Thirds | Chart(Lenses)
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... more manufacturers have joined the consortum recently:
> 
> OLYMPUS | News Release: Blackmagic Design, JK Imaging, PHOTRON, SVS-VISTEK and ViewPLUS join the Micro Four Thirds Group
> 
> Two of the ones mentioned are known for lenses intended for video.
Click to expand...


Usayit, thank you so much for this informative reply and links. What about the Panasonic 14-45? Would you recommend this one for video (and stills but mainly video) indoors?


----------



## usayit

MidEastGal said:


> What is a cheap starter lens for me in the range of 100-250 maximum that would work with the GH3 and not loose features like AF and produce good quality images and (mainly) indoor/interview videos?  :mrgreen:



Is there a kit lens with the GH3?  The current kit lens, 14-45mm (not to be confused with the 14-42), is well liked among many Panasonic shooters with many claiming it to be one of the best kit lens of any format.  I can't vouch for it as I don't have one.  Sure you can find one used somewhere.   I see many video shooters working with adapted manual lenses (vintage) since they are damped properly for smooth control.  Micro 4/3 lends itself to being easily adapted to many different lenses of most about any type of mount.  Of course, no AF.   Additional issues with Canon EOS lenses (or any other electronic aperture lens), because you have no control over aperture.


----------



## usayit

MidEastGal said:


> Usayit, thank you so much for this informative reply and links. What about the Panasonic 14-45? Would you recommend this one for video (and stills but mainly video) indoors?



Can't vouch for it personally... as I dont' have one.   I have seen a few people using both 14-45 and 14-42 for video.   The 14-42 was the kit lens for the GH2 i believe.  The 14-45 is suppose to be optically better than the 14-42 but you most likely only notice on stills not video.   One thing I do know from handling them, neither have smooth zoom action that often is the preference for video.  It seems the lens that was designed with video in mind was the 14-140mm f/4-5.6... better range... smoother rings... and silent motor.

I personally am mostly a still photographer with little video.   My primary micro 4/3 camera is the Olympus OMD E-M5 and its kit lens was also designed for video 12-50mm.   I also have the Panasonic 12-35mm f/2.8 as my other, faster zoom used for indoors... but it is not inexpensive.


----------



## brunerww

MidEastGal said:


> Yohoooo! I returned the GH2 and placed order on the GH3 body only. They will get it from BC (Richmond) probably during this coming week  :smileys:
> 
> Now I am lens-less looool What should I do? I need advice and answers to my questions up (will summarize again):
> 
> What is a cheap starter lens for me in the range of 100-250 maximum that would work with the GH3 and not loose features like AF and produce good quality images and (mainly) indoor/interview videos?  :mrgreen:
> 
> Brunerww, you suggested the segma 19 mm but I just want to make sure it works wit the features mentioned? And, if not, would a cheap Canon lens or other brand from my local store be produce good quality? Is all what I will loose the AF?



Congratulations!  I think this was the right decision, given your feelings about the GH2's noisy shutter and JPEG image quality.

Here are a few quotes from the customer reviews of the GH3 at B&H that may help to reinforce the wisdom of your decision:

- "I switched over to micro four thirds from having a Nikon D7000 for a year. Bottom line is, I'm happy I did"

- "I pre-ordered this camera and received the two I ordered and immediately had to start shooting a music video for a band. The performance of this camera has blown me away..."

- "I bought it for video use and I've been blown away by how good this camera is, it's so good I ended up selling my 5D Mark III (Which I also used for video) as the GH3 outperforms it in almost every way for video use."

And usayit is correct, the Sigma 19mm is a system lens and will give you full autofocus and auto-aperture control with your new GH3.

And with your next $140-$150, you can get the Sigma 30mm f2.8.

He is also correct about the 14-45. It is indeed a better lens than the 14-42 - but both are relatively slow (f3.5-5.6) and if you are going to spend the money for the 14-45, you might as well buy both Sigmas.

I am prejudiced in favor of faster lenses 

Part of this GH3 video was shot with the inexpensive Sigma 19mm f2.8:

[video=vimeo;55861407]http://vimeo.com/55861407[/video]

Best,

Bill

P.S. Please note in the comments section that the shooter (Kristoffer Davidsson) switched to the GH3 from a Canon 60D and is  "...super happy with the camera!"


----------



## MidEastGal

usayit said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a cheap starter lens for me in the range of 100-250 maximum that would work with the GH3 and not loose features like AF and produce good quality images and (mainly) indoor/interview videos?  :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a kit lens with the GH3?  The current kit lens, 14-45mm (not to be confused with the 14-42), is well liked among many Panasonic shooters with many claiming it to be one of the best kit lens of any format.  I can't vouch for it as I don't have one.  Sure you can find one used somewhere.   I see many video shooters working with adapted manual lenses (vintage) since they are damped properly for smooth control.  Micro 4/3 lends itself to being easily adapted to many different lenses of most about any type of mount.  Of course, no AF.   Additional issues with Canon EOS lenses (or any other electronic aperture lens), because you have no control over aperture.
Click to expand...


Usayit, thank you for the detailed explanation. If you mean by "Is there a kit lens with the GH3?" it is coming with any lens, no. I am buying the body only for $1294 from a Canadian local store. I would have to buy my lenses on my own and they sell only ones I could not afford now (14-140) for about $700, and others in the range of 500 and up. But I was not even impressed with their reviews like the 14-42. That's why I will buy my lenses from elsewhere.


----------



## MidEastGal

usayit said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usayit, thank you so much for this informative reply and links. What about the Panasonic 14-45? Would you recommend this one for video (and stills but mainly video) indoors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't vouch for it personally... as I dont' have one.   I have seen a few people using both 14-45 and 14-42 for video.   The 14-42 was the kit lens for the GH2 i believe.  The 14-45 is suppose to be optically better than the 14-42 but you most likely only notice on stills not video.   One thing I do know from handling them, neither have smooth zoom action that often is the preference for video.  It seems the lens that was designed with video in mind was the 14-140mm f/4-5.6... better range... smoother rings... and silent motor.
> 
> I personally am mostly a still photographer with little video.   My primary micro 4/3 camera is the Olympus OMD E-M5 and its kit lens was also designed for video 12-50mm.   I also have the Panasonic 12-35mm f/2.8 as my other, faster zoom used for indoors... but it is not inexpensive.
Click to expand...


Usayit, I really appreciate your input. This reinforces that my next more "expensive" lens might be the 14-140 for video and outdoors too.


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> MidEastGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yohoooo! I returned the GH2 and placed order on the GH3 body only. They will get it from BC (Richmond) probably during this coming week  :smileys:
> 
> Now I am lens-less looool What should I do? I need advice and answers to my questions up (will summarize again):
> 
> What is a cheap starter lens for me in the range of 100-250 maximum that would work with the GH3 and not loose features like AF and produce good quality images and (mainly) indoor/interview videos?  :mrgreen:
> 
> Brunerww, you suggested the segma 19 mm but I just want to make sure it works wit the features mentioned? And, if not, would a cheap Canon lens or other brand from my local store be produce good quality? Is all what I will loose the AF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  I think this was the right decision, given your feelings about the GH2's noisy shutter and JPEG image quality.
> 
> Here are a few quotes from the customer reviews of the GH3 at B&H that may help to reinforce the wisdom of your decision:
> 
> - "I switched over to micro four thirds from having a Nikon D7000 for a year. Bottom line is, I'm happy I did"
> 
> - "I pre-ordered this camera and received the two I ordered and immediately had to start shooting a music video for a band. The performance of this camera has blown me away..."
> 
> - "I bought it for video use and I've been blown away by how good this camera is, it's so good I ended up selling my 5D Mark III (Which I also used for video) as the GH3 outperforms it in almost every way for video use."
> 
> And usayit is correct, the Sigma 19mm is a system lens and will give you full autofocus and auto-aperture control with your new GH3.
> 
> And with your next $140-$150, you can get the Sigma 30mm f2.8.
> 
> He is also correct about the 14-45. It is indeed a better lens than the 14-42 - but both are relatively slow (f3.5-5.6) and if you are going to spend the money for the 14-45, you might as well buy both Sigmas.
> 
> I am prejudiced in favor of faster lenses
> 
> Part of this GH3 video was shot with the inexpensive Sigma 19mm f2.8:
> 
> [video=vimeo;55861407]http://vimeo.com/55861407[/video]
> 
> Best,
> 
> Bill
> 
> P.S. Please note in the comments section that the shooter (Kristoffer Davidsson) switched to the GH3 from a Canon 60D and is  "...super happy with the camera!"
Click to expand...


Brunerww, thanks for the encouragement. These reviews are really good. I know there are some negative reviews but I noticed mostly they were about certain settings in it for certain situations like one of the comments under the video you posted if you noticed: "Have you noticed a jerky picture when panning your GH3 from side to side? It seems to be a problem in MANY if not all GH3 videos shot in ALL-I 72mbs - just like in your video here..."  But I think it was a specific issue nothing wrong with the camera in general. 
That video was really good and as he said out of the camera quality! People are doing amazing things with these GH's. 
Thanks about the Sigma 19mm tip. It was down for me between it and the Pan 14-45mm. As I am mainly interested in video, I think I will place an order now on the Sigma. Now my final question. What advantages are there of owning both Sigmas in the offer above (19mm and 30mm for $199)? Why would one need them both rather than having for example the 30mm alone?

Also, what about versatility? The 19 mm and the 30mm are fixed zoom. I can't zoom at all, right? Wouldn't the Pan 14-45 be better in versatility regard? Just asking 

Edit: Btw, I just checked delivery methods on B&H. The 2-6 days ground shipping will cost me about $35. SO total would be $235 for the 2 lens offer ($275 if I went with expedited shipping 2-4 business days). On Amazon 19mm lens (or the 30mm) is $199 with free shipping.

Edit 2: Read the excellent reviews on the 19mm on the Amazon page below. But one mentioned it has some "greenish" "glare" for indoor video in front of a lamp (?). Not sure how bad is that:  
http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-19mm-F2...&sr=1-1&keywords=sigma+19mm+micro+four+thirds


----------



## MidEastGal

Someone on another forum gave me heck saying I shouldn't have invested in GH3 and buy any of these lenses and rather should buy the GH2 with an "expensive" lens  I know that this is a better plan which I tried. But I couldn't settle with the body of the GH2 and was no sense keeping it with expensive lenses. I rather get good body and collect "expensive" lenses gradually in coming year. Does that make sense? I am now having second thoughts that I should get a more professional lens  More confirmation is needed. I am worried I will succumb and get an expensive lens breaking my budget all together  Or, is it reasonable to get a "used" professional lens?

I found this video made with GH3 with Sigma 19mm:  

 [video=vimeo;58258611]https://vimeo.com/58258611[/video]


----------



## MidEastGal

Here is example on used: LUMIX G 14-140mm f/4-5.8 MICRO 4/3 - LEICA DESIGN VARIO HD ASPH/ED SILENT FOCUS! | eBay


----------



## MidEastGal

And PANASONIC G VARIO 14-140MM F4-5.8 MEGA OIS 4/3 MICRO/USED/$1 | eBay


----------



## brunerww

Hi MidEastGal - the choices are really:

1. Inexpensive manual lenses with adapters - but manual focus and manual aperture setting is hard work. I don't recommend this for new shooters unless people know what they're getting into and can't afford anything else.  Some people shoot manual exclusively, but it is too much work for me. I hardly use my old Nikon and Canon lenses on the GH cameras any more.

2. Inexpensive Sigma 30mm and 19mm system lenses - fixed focal length, but relatively fast at f2.8, these autofocusing lenses produce high quality images for not a lot of money.

3. Inexpensive Panasonic/Olympus system lenses, new or used - yes, it's nice to have a zoom, but these lenses are slow and perform poorly in low light.  They pretty much all start at f3.5, with the 14-140 starting at f4.0 (slow, slow, slow - leading to blurry pictures, which was the issue you had with the GH2 and this lens).

4. Expensive, specialized manual lenses with adapters (e.g., the incredible Nokton 25mm f0.95) - nice, but any of these will break your budget.

5. Very expensive Panasonic/Olympus system lenses (e.g., Panasonic 12-35 f2.8 or 35-100 f2.8) - each of these lenses cost as much as or more than a GH3.  I'd love to have both of them, but I'd have to sell my car 

I still recommend option 2.  It will give you the best value for your money, in my view.

Good luck with your decision!

Bill


----------



## usayit

MidEastGal,

Just wanted to point out an announcement made by Sigma today:

Sigma Corporation announces four new lenses at CP+ Camera and Photo Imaging Show 2013 | sigmaphoto.com

" All three DN lenses incorporate telecentric optical designs and a linear, auto focusing motor that >>>ensures accurate and quiet focusing for video recording<<<. They also boast metal exteriors and a simply shaped focus ring, with varying textures to distinguish each part of the lens. In addition, DN users can choose between a black or silver finish to match their favorite equipment."

Looks like you may want to consider following up with them on a release date...


----------



## MidEastGal

brunerww said:


> Hi MidEastGal - the choices are really:
> 
> 1. Inexpensive manual lenses with adapters - but manual focus and manual aperture setting is hard work. I don't recommend this for new shooters unless people know what they're getting into and can't afford anything else.  Some people shoot manual exclusively, but it is too much work for me. I hardly use my old Nikon and Canon lenses on the GH cameras any more.
> 
> 2. Inexpensive Sigma 30mm and 19mm system lenses - fixed focal length, but relatively fast at f2.8, these autofocusing lenses produce high quality images for not a lot of money.
> 
> 3. Inexpensive Panasonic/Olympus system lenses, new or used - yes, it's nice to have a zoom, but these lenses are slow and perform poorly in low light.  They pretty much all start at f3.5, with the 14-140 starting at f4.0 (slow, slow, slow - leading to blurry pictures, which was the issue you had with the GH2 and this lens).
> 
> 4. Expensive, specialized manual lenses with adapters (e.g., the incredible Nokton 25mm f0.95) - nice, but any of these will break your budget.
> 
> 5. Very expensive Panasonic/Olympus system lenses (e.g., Panasonic 12-35 f2.8 or 35-100 f2.8) - each of these lenses cost as much as or more than a GH3.  I'd love to have both of them, but I'd have to sell my car
> 
> I still recommend option 2.  It will give you the best value for your money, in my view.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!
> 
> Bill



Brunerww, when you put it this way....!  Thanks again for rounding the issue in a concise manner. I will place the order on the Sigma 19 and 30mm now. I feel good about this. 



> Just wanted to point out an announcement made by Sigma today:
> 
> Sigma Corporation announces four new lenses at CP+ Camera and Photo Imaging Show 2013 | sigmaphoto.com




Usayit, thanks for pointing out this info! Interesting, something to look for in the coming months I guess. I cannot wait for it at this moment though because I am lens-less  Plus, the new ones might be much more expensive in the beginning. I'll wait and see when people start using them  Those updates they mentioned in your link are cool, especially enhanced video performance and the color and texture feel.


----------



## Balinus

Amazing price for the Sigma's here at B&H (200$ for both the 19mm and 30mm f/2.8) : Sigma 19mm f/2.8 EX DN Lens and 30mm f/2.8 EX DN Lens Kit B&H

So... 100$ each!  If only I had cash right now... I'm just hoping to get a similar price in 2 months...


----------



## MidEastGal

Balinus said:


> Amazing price for the Sigma's here at B&H (200$ for both the 19mm and 30mm f/2.8) : Sigma 19mm f/2.8 EX DN Lens and 30mm f/2.8 EX DN Lens Kit B&H
> 
> So... 100$ each!  If only I had cash right now... I'm just hoping to get a similar price in 2 months...



Balinus, thanks. Yes it is amazing price. I was just double-checking one more time at McBain in Canada and they said they cannot match B&H offers. But he said I might have problems with the warranty buying from the US. I just had a chat with a B&H sales rep to check (they connect to chat so quick!). Here is the reply:

"It looks as though the 19mm f/2.8 comes with a 1-year international warranty (plus three years extended in the USA). The 30mm f/2.8 only looks to come with a one-year warranty. As it doesn't specify it would likely be a USA only warranty. You would want to check with Sigma locally to see if they would honor the USA warranty."

B&H would take it back if there was something wrong with it out of the box and replace it for me.

I called Sigma (Canada). They said US warranty applies here but I have to send it back to US! Shipping and all on me. Sigma has 10-year warranty for fixing and repair but have to pay $50. I'd never use that if I bought them for $200. Now the interesting part is the following: Sigma Canada told me to be careful because they have been having complaints from customers who bought sigma lenses from "major" US sellers and turned out defective because he says those sellers depend on the fact that Canadian buyers would not return stuff easily for shipping complications.        

I wonder if any of you guys in Canada who bought lenses from B&H had an experience to share?

Another question: Should I ask B&H for a grey market version? Never heard of that before now. It is supposed to make the local company here cover the warranty without me sending it to US again in case.

Seems too complicated. The Sigma 19mm or 30mm here in a camera store is $219. But I have no problems of coverage and returns in case and all that. What you guys think?


----------



## MidEastGal

Hey guys, My GH3 arrived. I will be starting a  new thread (again) as this one is titled "GH2 starter tips needed"!!!  I will try to ask my questions about the GH3, its lenses, settings, etc. in the new thread "GH3 Experience Tips"  

By the way, I don't think I will buy from the B&H at this point as I am not sure about the warranty or anything in that regard.


----------

